# Chemical Pregnancy



## PM (Nov 19, 2001)

I've been avoiding this announcement. This is what I get for announcing my pregnancy too early.

I've been trying for so long that I've become fairly used to the disappointment. Really.

Nicolas was bummed, but hadn't wanted to rejoice yet, anyway. He was waiting for me to get an u/s.

Anyway, I have some health issues, and I've been working on my back (scoliosis and disk problem) with my chiropractor - so I think it's better for me to able to do everything I need to be healthy, and then get pregnant.

But that due date (1/28) is going to be a sad day.


----------



## fullofhope (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm so sorry. TAke care of yourself,and don't be afraid to mourn. It IS a loss, no matter what people/drs tell you. I wish you all the best on your journey.
















Janel
Turn your face to the sun and the shadows fall behind you.
-Jan Goldstein


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

and
















love you, jenny


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

So sorry for your loss!
{{{{{{{{ HUGS }}}}}}}}}

Please take good care of yourself and allow yourself time to grief. We are here if you need to talk.

Karen


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

So sorry
















Take time to heal yourself. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## owensmom (Feb 23, 2002)




----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It sounds like your in shock right now. Please take the time you need to heal both physically and emotionally.

Make sure you keep hydrated and eat small healthy meals throughout the day. Go slowly on physical activity untill the cramping stops.

I know your Chiro will have some good advice for you to follow. Please know that we're here for you







Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## PM (Nov 19, 2001)

Thank you all for your kind words.

I'm not in shock, really. I'm Buddhist - I try to accept what I cannot change, and I believe that if I have a desire for things to be different I will only hold back a being that has somewhere else to be.

I just wanted to go ahead and announce it because it feels more honest.

Thanks again for the wonderful support.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

PM,
I am so sorry. What is a chemical pregnancy? You were pregnant, right?

Go easy on yourself. We're here for you if you need us.

Lisa


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh, I am so sorry. Please take good care of yourself.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm sorry for your loss........

I'm glad to hear that youa re actively seeing a chiropractor. I had a m/c in november and I am almost convinced that the issues in my back were the cause. I didn't learn until later that serious subluxation can cqause them. that is why I told my chiro asap...almost before dh








So, we could get started and take care of my spine!

Take car of yourself and keep seeing that chiro!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hippiemom (Jan 7, 2002)

paris maman,
que vous retrouviez la joie bientot. je connais votre douleur et je suis desolee... je vous embrace.

laura


----------



## Smilemomma (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm so very sorry. May joy and peace come to you soon.


----------



## candi_babe (Jul 26, 2004)

hello every one im new here, i have been trying to find an answer all day for my little problem so here goes..i found out i was pg went through three hcg test every week and had lost it.the dr said it was a chemical and my levels were back down to normal..the twist is that i never had any bleeding or cramps like i had with my other four m/c, and to top it of i still feel pg so i took a test and there it was im pg. could this be right







: please help


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Let me do a bit of research and I can have an answer for you...until then...I am sorry honey....love to you mama!!!


----------



## candi_babe (Jul 26, 2004)

thank you i took another test this mornin and it came out (-) this really sucks.







:


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

s, ParisMaman and candi_babe


----------



## Mommy 2 Angels (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello there - my name is Korin and I am new to this site. I just read your post and I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I, too, recently went through a chemical pregnancy, but was not aware that was what it was until after it happened.

My heart and thoughts go out to you as you are healing - please know that I am here as a shoulder to lean on. Take care, sending lots of







and


----------

